# Guitarist looking for rock band in Niagara



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

Heyy, I'm looking for a few musicians in the Niagara Falls, Ontario Area. I am 15 years old and would like any musicians in the 13-17 age mark. I like to play all of the old rock and I would be playing lead guitar. I love the long solo' so, :rockon:
Anyways, I need a drummer, bassist, Keyboardist (I know I know, Keyboardist on a guitar site), and a lead singer, and any other instruments you guys got lol. So, ya rock on peeps. Reply if ur interested :food-smiley-004:


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey i could play guitar and sing for ya if your interested in 17 but i live in hamilton so getting out your way might be an issue but i might be able to work something out to get out there


----------

